# dative case used with compounds of sum



## Lamb67

A large number of verbs in Latin take a dative of the indirect object, where the corresponding verbs in English take the direct object. The commonest of these are :
confido, trust  nubo, marry ( of the wife) 
etc etc etc
and all the compounds of sum.

Would you tell me what that means ( same as the title ) ?


----------



## Cagey

A compound of a verb is that verb with a prefix e.g., _adsum_, _praesum, _and _prosum_ take the dative.  (This is not a complete list.)


----------



## Lamb67

Would you please give me some examples ?

Thanks

Edit: very good replies below !


----------



## Cagey

_Adsum tibi._  "I am near you/ I assist you." 

_Praefuit provinciae._  "He presided over the province."
_
Nec sibi nec alteri prodest._ "He is useful neither to himself nor to another."

Is this what you are asking for?

Edit:Thanks to HerrFraeulein, below.


----------



## HerrFraeulein

Off the top of my head, but I think it should be "pro_d_est" (epenthetical d).


----------



## Hulalessar

A number of Latin verbs are intransitive whilst their English equivalents are transitive and that is why they take the dative.


----------

